# Krate????



## jkent (Jun 26, 2012)

did all krates have the rear disc brakes? i'm pretty sure the repos didn't.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 26, 2012)

Only 1973 Krates came with the disc brake. No reproductions came with discs.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 26, 2012)

i thought it was 1972 and 1973 had the disc brake?


----------



## jkent (Jun 26, 2012)

And all of the original krates had drum brakes on the front? 20" rear / 16" front


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 26, 2012)

The 1972 Manta could be ordered with a rear disc. Not sure about the Krates
Krates came in a single speed version that did not have a front drum.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Jul 5, 2012)

*Krate Disc Models*

New for 72' as the advertisement said in "Boys Life" 11/71   There were late 71's with disc brakes and ran until the end of 1973..I have a 1973 "Apple Krate"  [KJ] Nov.1973...


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Coulda got a "Krate" with a coaster brake.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 9, 2012)

*disc*

Disc brakes on krates late 71 through 73. Also on manta rays 72 to 73. Front drum brakes on krates only and only on 5 speeds. Krates never came in three speeds but were offered in single speed coaster brake bikes from 70 to 71. Frames are different for 5 speeds.


----------

